# Keystone, leave me alone!



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

Okay I understand your trying to make $50 by catching people using other peoples passes, but for the 4th time in the day quit fucking asking what my zip code and phone number and birthdate. Gets a little fucking annoying, I feel like I'm being harassed. I think you'll be okay not havin a bag of weed one night. ffs.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I have no clue why anyone still goes there. They get worse and worse every season. A couple seasons from now, they'll need to take blood samples in order for you to get on the lift. And you'll have to have a GPS implanted in the back of your neck that automatically pulls your pass if you dare to go faster than 10mph on a green run.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

had a lifty early in the season want me to remove my headgear and everything to look at my face ... I was like um no youre the new guy Ive been here 13 years lol .. then called the other two lifties by name with a wave and hopped on the lift lol..

it is annoying when it gets to the end of the month and you know they are only asking you crap because they need rent money.. most of the time at brighton ill just get the wave by since im there so much unless the boss mans around then i always get my pass out to make the lifties look good


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

the lifties are just doing their jobs - give them a break.

i think it is reasonable to expect a resort to take a reasonable measure to try to prevent pass fraud. to me, it's perfectly reasonable to ask people a question like their birthdate or zip code to ascertain that they are the passholder in question.

op, i think you are being unreasonable.


Gnarly said:


> I have no clue why anyone still goes there. They get worse and worse every season. A couple seasons from now, they'll need to take blood samples in order for you to get on the lift. And you'll have to have a GPS implanted in the back of your neck that automatically pulls your pass if you dare to go faster than 10mph on a green run.


when you have to make something up and criticise somebody for something they haven't even done, you devalue your contribution completely,

alasdair


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> the lifties are just doing their jobs - give them a break.
> 
> i think it is reasonable to expect a resort to take a reasonable measure to try to prevent pass fraud. to me, it's perfectly reasonable to ask people a question like their birthdate or zip code to ascertain that they are the passholder in question.
> 
> ...


Hes obviously making a sarcastic joke. By the 4th time it was quite annoying, and makes me not wanna go there anymore. No one else was getting asked, why me? I'm not being unreasonable, I'm being pissed.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> when you have to make something up and criticise somebody for something they haven't even done, you devalue your contribution completely,


alasdairm, have you met my friend sarcasm?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome to the shittiest resort in Summit County. I don't even acknowledge the minimum wage snow carnies as people. In fact I go so far as to when they ask me to say no speek engrish and see what they do. Or if I'm really fiesty I just do sign language that usually makes them leave me alone. Hell my pass photo is from 6 years ago and about 70lbs heavier.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Gnarly said:


> alasdairm, have you met my friend sarcasm?


this is a clinical medium which does not transmit tone very well. given that i have no idea who you are, it's not clear how i am supposed to know you were being sarcastic.

whatever, i'm glad we agree 


Ezkimo said:


> By the 4th time it was quite annoying, and makes me not wanna go there anymore. No one else was getting asked, why me? I'm not being unreasonable, I'm being pissed.


nobody else? unless you stood by the lift line all day, you can not possibly say that with any authority. while waiting in line, you could maybe see the lifties checking passes on 10 or 12 people ahead of you - and maybe the same number if you made a point of looking back after you were asked. that's around 20 out of hundreds if not thousands on any given day. perhaps nobody else _seemed_ to be being asked. there comes a point - and it comes quite quickly usually, where if all you have is a hammer, everything starts to look like a nail...

did you do anything about it? if so, what happend? if not, why not? 

alasdair


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Keystone*

Do you look suspicious?



:cheeky4:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

alasdairm said:


> this is a clinical medium which does not transmit tone very well. given that i have no idea who you are, it's not clear how i am supposed to know you were being sarcastic.
> 
> whatever, i'm glad we agree nobody else? unless you stood by the lift line all day, you can not possibly say that with any authority. while waiting in line, you could maybe see the lifties checking passes on 10 or 12 people ahead of you - and maybe the same number if you made a point of looking back after you were asked. that's around 20 out of hundreds if not thousands on any given day. perhaps nobody else _seemed_ to be being asked. there comes a point - and it comes quite quickly usually, where if all you have is a hammer, everything starts to look like a nail...
> 
> ...


Sarcasm can be read if you have a comprehension of someone using over the top anecdotes. 

He was at Keystone what he said is pretty much the norm especially at the end of the month. My guess was it happened on the Montezuma chair and Peru. Any resort that puts up an ad every wednesday in the local paper saying how many season passes have been pulled, how many lift tickets have been pulled, and how many have been pulled for fraud isn't a place you want to go. When I do venture over that way I go up the Peru chair right to the park and I don't leave till that 20 minute break when the nazi patrol is not on the mountain and even then I have to pick and choose my line very carefully after the shit that happened there last season.

It's just not a fun place to go anymore unless you're a fat out of shape midwesterner with your 5 bratty kids and going to do cheese wedge or skidded turns all day. That place is run with an old mindset and it won't change till either Vail Resorts gets their head out of their ass and removes the shit from their eyes or people get fired. Just be happy you didn't have a run in with Craig Simson the head of patrol that guy will openly admit how much he dislikes snowboarders and how much they have no place on "his" mountain.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Keystone*

Only been there once and never got "carded" but I'm old...grey beard, etc. Still felt the vibe. Why go when there's no snow anyway? I much prefer A-Basin, Breck, Vail, and even the Beav. Never ridden Copper but can't be worse than Keystone.

Guys...we're a major market segment and resorts that screw us should be ignored. Nothing works better, especially ITTET.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've been there plenty of times this year and haven't been hassled at all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Sarcasm can be read if you have a comprehension of someone using over the top anecdotes.


nice ad-hom. you read it that way, i read it a different way - as hyperbole to gain effect. exaggeration is something of a norm on the internet, so you can hardly blame me for taking his words at face value, especially as i have no idea who he is.

i'm european, for what it is worth. i get sarcasm. 

alasdair


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

alasdairm said:


> nice ad-hom. you read it that way, i read it a different way - as hyperbole to gain effect. exaggeration is something of a norm on the internet, so you can hardly blame me for taking his words at face value, especially as i have no idea who he is.
> 
> i'm european, for what it is worth. i get sarcasm.
> 
> alasdair


I hope you're english cause then you should exude sarcasm.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow, the more I read about Keystone from you guys, the more I'm glad I skipped it on my recent trip out there. These overzealous lifties sound alot like something we find at one of my local resorts too.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

"in a land called Colorado" lol, ever see that tourism ad? its a shame they bother you about passes ... if 400 passes were purchased and they are recording a higher usage or something then sure, check away, but dont harass your customers


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I was there last year and didn't experience any kind of problems. I liked it just for the fact that it's open late. I try to get the most out of my time in Co. so I start the day at Breck and end at Key. Someone said something happened last year and that changed things?


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

wow, i've never been questioned about my pass.. I just keep it in my pocket and press it against the machine, green light, and off we go 

is it really that strict in the u.s?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes. Every liftee in every line in the U.S. is like that to everyone, no exceptions. 

Hell, I had the lady at the register at Wal-Mart ask me for 5 forms of ID and then accuse me of being a terrorist because I had a goatee. After that was cleared up, I charged my 100% pure fat burger on my credit card and maxed out my balance, drove home in my pickup truck, voted for the candidate that wants war, ate 3 containers of deep fried ice cream, and settled my typical fat American ass on my sofa. Then I turned on Fox news, put on my cowboy hat, shot each of my 34 pistols at random into the air, burnt a porno mag, and beat a gay man to death.

That's how it always is in the U.S.... every one of us, everywhere. You Euros got us figured out. There's no fooling you.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Keystone*

Most resorts in the U.S. aren't that anal. Apparently, Keystone's going weird. I'll be there in Feb...may spend a few hours in Keystone just to create controversy.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

:cheeky4:


MunkySpunk said:


> Yes. Every liftee in every line in the U.S. is like that to everyone, no exceptions.
> 
> Hell, I had the lady at the register at Wal-Mart ask me for 5 forms of ID and then accuse me of being a terrorist because I had a goatee. After that was cleared up, I charged my 100% pure fat burger on my credit card and maxed out my balance, drove home in my pickup truck, voted for the candidate that wants war, ate 3 containers of deep fried ice cream, and settled my typical fat American ass on my sofa. Then I turned on Fox news, put on my cowboy hat, shot each of my 34 pistols at random into the air, burnt a porno mag, and beat a gay man to death.
> 
> That's how it always is in the U.S.... every one of us, everywhere. You Euros got us figured out. There's no fooling you.


Wait Wait, I got it!!! This is Sarcasm, right?
:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I hope you're english cause then you should exude sarcasm.


so first i don't get it then i should be some kind of expert? odd.

communication is a two-way street. i'll cop to my 50% but will the op? i'll be honest, i read posts on here - and other online forums - which seem rather more concerned with moaning and ranting than they do about actually addressing a problem and doing something about it. this seemed like one of those...

so the problem is that a liftie asked you your date of birth to check that you were the passholder? i wish my life was so easy that something this mundane prompted a tantrum...

alasdair


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Yes. Every liftee in every line in the U.S. is like that to everyone, no exceptions.
> 
> Hell, I had the lady at the register at Wal-Mart ask me for 5 forms of ID and then accuse me of being a terrorist because I had a goatee. After that was cleared up, I charged my 100% pure fat burger on my credit card and maxed out my balance, drove home in my pickup truck, voted for the candidate that wants war, ate 3 containers of deep fried ice cream, and settled my typical fat American ass on my sofa. Then I turned on Fox news, put on my cowboy hat, shot each of my 34 pistols at random into the air, burnt a porno mag, and beat a gay man to death.
> 
> That's how it always is in the U.S.... every one of us, everywhere. You Euros got us figured out. There's no fooling you.


right, because me just beeing curious and asking around before i go there myself is soo bad?

let me rephrase;
"How do the lifites behave, are they strict?"
happy?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> :cheeky4:
> 
> Wait Wait, I got it!!! This is Sarcasm, right?
> :cheeky4:


No, I don't call this sarcasm, I call it a rewarding American afternoon. :laugh:



Birk said:


> right, because me just beeing curious and asking around before i go there myself is soo bad?


Sorry, didn't mean to hurt your feelings. Buck up and don't be so down, I don't dislike you. We're all good buddies.

There, did that make it all better?


> let me rephrase;
> "How do the lifites behave, are they strict?"
> happy?


The topic is 'Keystone, leave me alone!' right? People are bitching about the behavior of Keystone lifties, right? :dunno: I'm not sure what else you need for your question to be answered.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Try not to take him to seriously.... his avatar does say that he flings poo, and if you read any number of his posts then you'll see that its a fairly accurate warning, lol :laugh:

No, not all resorts are that strict. I'm not sure why they crack down at Keystone and not other Vail Resorts, Inc hills... maybe Keystone is frequented by more locals since it is about 20 min closer to Denver than Breck?



Birk said:


> wow, i've never been questioned about my pass.. I just keep it in my pocket and press it against the machine, green light, and off we go
> 
> is it really that strict in the u.s?


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

fucking nerve of those chimps, doing what management tells them to do

they are below me and should gladly suck on my shit!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

MunkySpunk said:


> Yes. Every liftee in every line in the U.S. is like that to everyone, no exceptions.
> 
> Hell, I had the lady at the register at Wal-Mart ask me for 5 forms of ID and then accuse me of being a terrorist because I had a goatee. After that was cleared up, I charged my 100% pure fat burger on my credit card and maxed out my balance, drove home in my pickup truck, voted for the candidate that wants war, ate 3 containers of deep fried ice cream, and settled my typical fat American ass on my sofa. Then I turned on Fox news, put on my cowboy hat, shot each of my 34 pistols at random into the air, burnt a porno mag, and beat a gay man to death.
> 
> That's how it always is in the U.S.... every one of us, everywhere. You Euros got us figured out. There's no fooling you.


Little over the top 'Poo Flinger' but I still LOL'd... :laugh:


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

1st off, alasdairm you sound like your fucking robot. 2nd off, if you think im having a tantrum over this, then you definatly need to go to interwebs school, that or school all together. I paid a ass ton of money for my summit pass, money that I cant afford, but I starved for it, so yes, it annoys the shit out of me when I am harassed as a paying customer. I completely understand they doing their job, but like Burton said, keystone definatly has a "anti snowboarder" vibe about them. Especially when I usually rock a tall-tee. I've asked my friends how many times theyve been asked this season, most said none, or 1 time. Ive been asked at least a dozen times this season.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Ezkimo said:


> 1st off, alasdairm you sound like your fucking robot. 2nd off, if you think im having a tantrum over this, then you definatly need to go to interwebs school, *that or school all together*. I paid a ass ton of money for my summit pass, money that I cant afford, but I starved for it, so yes, it annoys the shit out of me when I am harassed as a paying customer. I completely understand they doing their job, but like Burton said, keystone definatly has a "anti snowboarder" vibe about them. Especially when I usually rock a tall-tee. I've asked my friends how many times theyve been asked this season, most said none, or 1 time. Ive been asked at least a dozen times this season.


Ohh boy. This one is a loaded bomb!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Ezkimo said:


> 1st off, alasdairm you sound like your fucking robot. 2nd off, if you think im having a tantrum over this, then you definatly need to go to interwebs school, that or school all together. I paid a ass ton of money for my summit pass, money that I cant afford, but I starved for it, so yes, it annoys the shit out of me when I am harassed as a paying customer. I completely understand they doing their job, but like Burton said, keystone definatly has a "anti snowboarder" vibe about them. Especially when I usually rock a tall-tee. I've asked my friends how many times theyve been asked this season, most said none, or 1 time. Ive been asked at least a dozen times this season.


boo fucking hoo. would you like a tissue? or some cheese with your whine?

i'll resist the temptation to show each example of your dismal grammar and spelling which deliciously and ironically suggest you are the one who needs "_school all together_" whatever that means.

the heart of the issue has, at least, come to light now. you are annoyed for spending money you can not afford and you are acting out at us. i now understand that it's not me you are angry with it is yourself.

let me distill this one more time: somebody had the audacity to ask you your birthdate and this torrent of nonsense ensued. a serious question? what have you actually done about this issue beyond having an online meltdown of which a 4 year old would be proud?

regards and have a great day

alasdair

p.s. what is my fucking robot? seriosuly, what is that?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> p.s. what is my fucking robot? seriosuly, what is that?


I'm not 100% sure but I bet the Japanese have a working prototype.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I believe a fucking robot is that sex thing that attacked what's her nuts in Barbarella or some shit but that's another story.

So got an interesting email in from Fin over at Bomber bindings, he has a video of him getting harassed and his follow up when meeting with their supervisors is a page right from my tale that happened to me. Regardless what people think it is Keystone and it's people that are in place of being management, mainly Craig Simson. His employees reflect his thoughts and sentiments so that it makes him happy and Keystone sweeps it under the rug.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I believe a fucking robot is that sex thing that attacked what's her nuts in Barbarella or some shit but that's another story.
> 
> So got an interesting email in from Fin over at Bomber bindings, he has a video of him getting harassed and his follow up when meeting with their supervisors is a page right from my tale that happened to me. Regardless what people think it is Keystone and it's people that are in place of being management, mainly Craig Simson. His employees reflect his thoughts and sentiments so that it makes him happy and Keystone sweeps it under the rug.



Can we get a link or something to this video?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowfox said:


> Can we get a link or something to this video?


Here's the link to round 1 with patrol that Fin dealt with My day at Keystone with Mountain Watch and Patrol - Bomber Carving Community
The follow up is post 5 on this page My day at Keystone with Mountain Watch and Patrol - Page 5 - Bomber Carving Community


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, Fin got into it with ski patrol at Keystone? This speaks volumes about their attitude. I grew up on the same street as Fin and I can tell you that he is not a confrontational-antagonistic guy by nature. It's been many years since I have seen him, but I doubt that part has changed. If anything he's always tried to work things out in a way that make everyone satisfied. 

BA's incident, this, and many other stories are why I have never bothered with Keystone. They haven't gotten a cent from me and never will.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

jesus, i'm making a mental note never to go to keystone. last season when i was lurking here, i don't remember them being such douches. the video shows he was going so too- they were waiting just ahead and i couldnt even see them. thats rediculous...

on the east coast, we can speed as much as we want and get away with it. maybe its because im a kid, but i came off a a trail at okemo last week and was going full speed past the slow sign. a ski patroller watched me, and came up and said that he liked my trick (just a tripod :laugh and kept going.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I think it falls back to a shitty attitude towards the locals....you know locals are the scum of the earth and take away from the atmosphere for the tourists and they are always scamming the system.....never mind the fact when one of the dumbasses gets lost a local is the first to volunteer their time to help find them because they know the mountain like the back of their hand....anyway my suggestion is to come up with a "code" word after the first interrogation....personally I like to use bitchboy....you yell that out a couple times and they never forget you....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There is definitely some of that "locals are scum" attitude, and as it's been stated before, Keystone was the second to last ski area in Colorado to allow snowboarding. The last one to allow it in Summit county. I still think the old guard has a grudge against boarders there. Fin is someone who brings money to the county and should be a respected person. He's done great with creating bomber bindings and most of the serious hard booters ride his binders. 

The thing is Keystone is really far from the best that Colorado has to offer. Far from the best that the Front Range has to offer. Imo, every resort close to Denver offers better terrain and riding than Keystone. With the lone exception of Sol Vista, but I hear there is pretty killer back country around there...


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

okay so, I feel a little justified for feeling how I feel. It wasn't just that day, that just threw me over the line, errr threw me into a:



alasdairm said:


> online meltdown of which a 4 year old would be proud


But common alasdairm, you say I'm acting out at you guys? Mad at myself? Can I not express what I generally felt when I went snowboarding, in a general chat section on a snowboarding forum? Wtf you smoking alasdairm? You remind me of a rich European schmuck with a stick up his ass. I could give 2 shits about my bad grammar, or if it brings down my liability on these forums. It's obvious the general consensus about the subject is exactly my 1st post, just with a little more emotion. Just lookin for a few opinions on the matter. shit.

regardless. 

Have a fantastic night.


----------

